# Fish missing!!



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok so I recently added 4 Rasporas to my Bettas tank and I've had them for a day now and they haven't had any problems with the betta. When I left for work, all 5 were accounted for. However, When I came home, one of the Rasporas were gone! I've looked all in between the rocks and behind the tank and on the floor and under the plants but it isn't anywhere to be seen! I have a tetra whisper filter that takes medium cartridges, could he have gotten sucked up? I'm just so confused. Does anyone know what could have possibly happened? Below I will include a pic of the filter.


----------



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

Just took apart the filter, it's not in there.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

... Could it be that your Betta ate it? Or maybe it jumped out.


----------



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> ... Could it be that your Betta ate it? Or maybe it jumped out.


 I don't think so, he's a bit on the small side and his stomach isn't bloated at all.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you have a cat or a dog that might have eaten the rasbora if it jumped out?


----------



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Do you have a cat or a dog that might have eaten the rasbora if it jumped out?


Yea but my door stays shut when I leave but that's the only logical thing I can think of right now because there's absolutely no trace


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you don't have cover put some Saran Wrap over your tank until you can get one. Watch your bettas behavior toward them just in case. How big is the tank?


----------



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> If you don't have cover put some Saran Wrap over your tank until you can get one. Watch your bettas behavior toward them just in case. How big is the tank?


It has a top and the tank is 10 gallons


----------

